# WOW Account Verkauf, nun Ärger nach über 9 Monaten !



## Coolblue78 (25 August 2012)

Guten Tag

ich habe da ein Problem. Ich habe jemanden bei Ebay einen offiziellen WOW Account verkauft. Alles wie besprochen "geliefert" so das er bis vorgestern den Account spielen konnte.

Nun droht er mir mit Anwalt, da ich angeblich den verkauften Account zurückgeholt hab. Was aber nicht wahr ist, da ich keinerlei Interresse oder Ambitionen dahingehend habe. Er unterstellt mir quasi Betrug.

Nun meine Frage, was muss ich als Unschuldiger befürchten da ich nicht Erstbesitzer des Accounts bin was ich auch nicht verschwiegen hatte.

Zivilrechtlich ?

mfg


----------



## Reducal (25 August 2012)

Coolblue78 schrieb:


> Nun droht er mir mit Anwalt, da ich angeblich den verkauften Account zurückgeholt hab. Was aber nicht wahr ist....Er unterstellt mir quasi Betrug.


Dann muss er das auch beweisen! Solche Drohungen kann man getrost ignorieren, denn was sollte denn ein Anwalt in der Sache für den Käufer tun? Der Anwalt könnte auch nur wieder Unterstellungen anstellen, die er erst nachweisen müsste. Außerdem, geht dieser Käufer wirklich zum Anwalt? Er könnte allenfalls zur Polizei und dich wegen Betrug anzeigen. Ist das aber ein Betrug? Warum wurden denn die Zugangsdaten vom Käufer nicht geändert? Oder wurden sie doch geändert? Alles wilde Spekulationen und Dünnpfiff!

Sitz das aus, nur das musst du aushalten!

Übrigens, schau mal hier, was der Anbieter in solchen Situationen anmerkt:


			
				Blizzard schrieb:
			
		

> Accounts sind Zugangsberechtigungen für WoW und können auf unterschiedliche Inhaber registriert sein.
> _Es werden von uns keine Prüfungen und Verifikationen der hinterlegten persönlichen Daten vorgenommen, so dass diese inkorrekt oder falsch sein könnten. IP-Daten zu den durchgeführten Zahlungen liegen uns leider nicht vor._


----------



## Coolblue78 (25 August 2012)

Ich habe ja ihm den Account verkauft, bei mir alle Daten gelöscht so das ich nach Verkauf kein Zugriff mehr hatte. Spielt über 8 Monate und nun sowas....ich weiß nur eins, aus solchen Dingen halte ich mich in Zukunft raus.


----------



## Reducal (25 August 2012)

Eben! Für alles andere ist er in der Beweispflicht - wer weiß, warum der Account letztlich gesperrt wurde. Allein die Tatsache, dass der Käufer 8 Monate lang spielen konnte rechtfertigt nicht die Annahme, dass du ihn hättest beim Kauf betrügen wollen. Wenn dem so ist, wie du schreibst, dann hast du sogar womöglich einen Anspruch darauf, dass der Käufer es unterlässt, derartige Behauptungen aufzustellen.


----------



## Coolblue78 (25 August 2012)

okay danke für die antwort. heutzutage weiß man ja nie....gibt ja so einiges bei ebay was zum nachteil des beklagten verlief.


----------



## Heiko (25 August 2012)

Kurz zusammengefasst: entspann Dich. Alles wird gut!


----------



## Kaffeebank (29 Januar 2013)

Mein Kumpel hat das auch gemacht. Aber mehrmals mit dem selben account.
Er musste dann gemeinnützige arbeit verrichten als strafe. 

Beachtet das der wert eines accounts bis zu 800€ betragen kann. Das ist kein spaß wenn sich der ursprüngliche besitzer den account wieder zurück holt. 

Wenn du es nicht gemacht super. Du bist der ursprüngliche inhaber, du kannst den account auch wiederherstellen für ihn. Das ist ohne weiteres möglich. Wenn du ihn alle daten gegeben hast kann er es auch.  Wenn du nicht hilfst.. tja dann isses klar nich war 
Mfg


----------

